# Looking to buy 3sdm 05 / 06



## Grunks101 (Dec 28, 2013)

looking to buy a used set of 3sdm 05 or 06 wheels
they must be 5x100
ideally im looking for something like a 16x9 offset 20 or close to that
Im located in North East PA
contact me on here or TEXT me @ two one five 593 0102


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Wrong section bud.....go to the classifieds :thumbup:


----------



## batool100 (Jan 11, 2014)

"I'm a college student, so I have to be reasonable with my money..." Well, with that said, why are you driving a TT, which is quite costly to maintain?

Quite a pa****, no? And it appears that you live quite the nice life, if that is your parent's home in the background.


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

batool100 said:


> "I'm a college student, so I have to be reasonable with my money..." Well, with that said, why are you driving a TT, which is quite costly to maintain?
> 
> Quite a pa****, no? And it appears that you live quite the nice life, if that is your parent's home in the background.


Lol what are you talking about?


----------



## jbirkey (Feb 5, 2014)

*Used parts*

Dont forget to check with LKQ Potomac German in Orlando FL, they are the largest recycler of European parts in the SE Region and amoung the largest in the US
407-515-3402 ask for Alex


----------

